# SLR TKY Porsche kidded buck/doe twins! Pics added



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

We are in active labor! Just waiting for her to start pushing! Whoo hoo!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: SLR TKY Porsche day 145, in labor!!*

Whoo! soooo exciting! Can't wait to see what you get!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: SLR TKY Porsche day 145, in labor!!*

Yaaaaay!!! Good luck!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: SLR TKY Porsche day 145, in labor!!*

:leap: :dance:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: SLR TKY Porsche day 145, in labor!!*

Good Luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: SLR TKY Porsche day 145, in labor!!*

:leap: :leap: Good Luck.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: SLR TKY Porsche day 145, in labor!!*

Ok so not quite as active as I thought  still waiting...........she is having some good contractions though!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: SLR TKY Porsche day 145, in labor!!*

can't wait!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: SLR TKY Porsche day 145, in labor!!*

Any babies??? Good luck! Thinking pinkpinkpink!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: SLR TKY Porsche day 145, in labor!!*

Sorry it took me so long to update. It was an awful kidding.....nothing was presenting right, and after I got the doeling out, it took me well over an hour to get the buckling positioned. And then when we did I had to pull sooooo hard, I thought I was gonna break him.  poor little Porsche is torn up. Gave her some banamine, and everyone miraculously seems to be doing well!
I will post pics a little later!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: SLR TKY Porsche kidded buck/doe twins!*

Sorry... it didn't go to smoothy..  :hug: but... so happy... all is well.... congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: SLR TKY Porsche kidded buck/doe twins!*

Hope Porsche makes a full recovery and the kids are ok. :hug:  Goodness...so many hard births this year it seems like. :sigh:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: SLR TKY Porsche kidded buck/doe twins!*

Glad to hear everyone seems to be doing well. Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: SLR TKY Porsche kidded buck/doe twins!*

Might give a little bit of an idea of size diff?
Big black buckling, and choc buckskin doeling


















Soooo she is retained!! I luff her


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: SLR TKY Porsche kidded buck/doe twins!*

She is very beautiful..she appears to be a chocolate and black color..i, personally haven't seen much of that color before..


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^Mink, she's a chocolate buckskin...but I think she's going to go chocolate sundgau as she ages. Just a guess. 

They are so darn cute!! :stars: Congrats!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

ADORABLE!!! COngrats! Sorry it was not an easy kidding, but atleast everyone is OK!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! They are so cute!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou ladies! Everyone seems well so far! Porsche is up eating, and drinking, and the babies are bouncin all over!! YAY!! :greengrin: 

There is actually no black on her. The dark color is very dark chocolate! It does look black in the pics. I am curious to see what she will look like in about a year!?
Will post more pics later! Porsche's udder looks awesome!!


----------

